# Using Dropbox to move apk files from phone to Kindle??



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I saw that this was possible  

I want the new Dolphin update, but it looks like it is only on Google Play right now.  I was thinking that I could download dropbox to my husband's phone, update dolphin, and then move it to my Kindle.  Is that possible?  If so, can someone talk to me like I am stupid and walk me through the process? Thank you


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't help you much other than to say that this blog post was helpful to the parents on the nabi board in moving things from the phone to the tablet. He has step by step PICTURE directions.... it might help you out too!!!

Instead of using Dropbox it uses Air Droid and ES File Explorer. YOu can go device to device, or use the computer... i'm HOPING it works well on the Fire, I truly apologize if it doesn't.



http://everythingnabi.blogspot.ca/2012/10/airdroid-is-slamdunk.html


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

WagsWife said:


> I think I saw that this was possible
> 
> I want the new Dolphin update, but it looks like it is only on Google Play right now. I was thinking that I could download dropbox to my husband's phone, update dolphin, and then move it to my Kindle. Is that possible? If so, can someone talk to me like I am stupid and walk me through the process? Thank you


I wrote a guide to simple sideloading (http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/kindle-fire-sideloads/easy-guide-to-getting-apps-on-your-kindle-fire/) way back when the 1st KF was released, but it is still relevant. Also, you're absolutely correct. The combination of an Android phone and the Kindle Fire is the best, IMO. I've been able to get quite a few apps on my Fire that aren't available in the Amazon store. Note that not all apps work, however, the potential pool is endless.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I can't help you much other than to say that this blog post was helpful to the parents on the nabi board in moving things from the phone to the tablet. He has step by step PICTURE directions.... it might help you out too!!!
> 
> Instead of using Dropbox it uses Air Droid and ES File Explorer. YOu can go device to device, or use the computer... i'm HOPING it works well on the Fire, I truly apologize if it doesn't.


I can vouch for ES File Explorer. I love it to pieces.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

You can use Dropbox to download files from anywhere. Your phone, any computer as well as I can share files with you via a link.

And you don't need a phone, you can download it from www.dropbox.com in the Fire's browser

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I pull .apks from my phone to sideload on my fire via dropbox all the time. The one caveat is my phone is rooted - I don't know if root permissions are needed for this method. I also agree with the others who have said fire + android phone is a great combo.

Load ES File Explorer on your phone. As others have said, it's great. When you start it, look at the top bar if you don't have a series of button options "Favorites" "Select" "Search" etc. then press the small button in the right corner that looks like a dash. The buttons should appear. Select "AppMgr".

You should see a list of your installed apps. Go the the one you want to move to your fire. Press and hold(don't just tap) until options appear. "Backup" should be an option - select it. (This is where I don't know if root is required or not.) If you go back one level you should see your folder structure. The full path of your backed up apk is /sdcard/backups/apps. Verify your apk file is there. 

If you go to dropbox you can navigate to and upload the apk file. Go to your fire and open dropbox. If you click on the file I believe it starts the install. (Make sure your fire allows installation of applications from unknown sources.)

Let me know if any of this doesn't make sense, and if it works!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

runtmms said:


> I pull .apks from my phone to sideload on my fire via dropbox all the time. The one caveat is my phone is rooted - I don't know if root permissions are needed for this method. I also agree with the others who have said fire + android phone is a great combo.
> 
> Load ES File Explorer on your phone. As others have said, it's great. When you start it, look at the top bar if you don't have a series of button options "Favorites" "Select" "Search" etc. then press the small button in the right corner that looks like a dash. The buttons should appear. Select "AppMgr".
> 
> ...


No need to root-Im not rooted & i use this method with Box

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The AppMgr/backup method will work with most apps, although there are some apps that have specific permissions that may cause the backup process to fail (if not rooted). If the backup fails, it is more than likely a permissions issue and not a bad file/backup.


----------



## nildachang (Jan 24, 2013)

Hadou said:


> I can vouch for ES File Explorer. I love it to pieces.


Agree. ES Explorer is a great app!


----------

